# Sauerkraut



## crazzycajun (Jun 24, 2017)

We have a lot of seep by steps so just a couple of me and dad 31# of kraut













image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ Jun 24, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ Jun 24, 2017





 Now the wait begins and I thought the three hours to make it was tough


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2017)

What is your process!

Al


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 24, 2017)

Three Tbs of pickling salt one and half Tbs of sugar per five pounds mash and reap eat leave in crock 30 days at 75f degrees and can.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 24, 2017)

I use the same ratio minus the sugar. We like 35 days. Never buy the stuff in the store again.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I use the same ratio minus the sugar. We like 35 days. Never buy the stuff in the store again.


This was grandmas recipe grandpa always said if it's store bought put cabbage in his beirocks both have passed so me and dad keep the tradition going


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 25, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> This was grandmas recipe grandpa always said if it's store bought put cabbage in his beirocks both have passed so me and dad keep the tradition going



That would make sense. The longer the cabbage has been stored since harvest, the less bacteria there is to start fermentation. Sugar kick starts the process.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 25, 2017)

On a side note has anyone seen a cutter like that. I googled it it and could only find one other one that was for sale any info would be app













image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ Jun 25, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ crazzycajun
__ Jun 25, 2017





reciated


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2017)

Cool Cutter! I have no info for you on that.

I don't can mine. No sugar either.  I keep in the refer in jars. I just keeps getting better as it ages.


----------

